# taster klemmt? neue Maus?



## -FA- (31. Oktober 2010)

ich hab ein Problem mit meiner razer Copperhead. Vor einiger zeit hatte ich aj das problem mit Prällen am Linken taster. jetzt bahnt sich das nächste an. Der linke taster läösst sich immer schwerer drücken, amchmal klamme er fast komplett. ich vermute das ist ne Frage der zeit bis der taster völlig klemmt.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob es sich lohnt die Maus zu öffnen und wieder dran rumzubasteln, wie beim prällen schon, da hats geklappt; aber wenn sich ein taster verhakt? Gut garantie ist da eh abgelaufen. 

Würde es sich da empfehlen ne neue zu holen oder versuchen zu raparieren? 

ich hätte bei ner neuanschaffung abn ne Logitech oder Roccat gedacht. Welche sind dazu empfehlen?
Wo ist der treiber besser? tasttatur von Logitech hätte ich schon. 

Logitech wäre mir spontan die G500 (hat ein Kumpel von mit, liegt sehr schön in der hand) oder an die G700 gedacht? Wobei ist wie bei der 7-er serie Wireless unbedingt besser?

Bei roccat hät ichan die Kone oder kova gedacht, aber wie ist bei Roccat die treiberumsetzung?

oder soll ich mir viellicht wieder ne razer holen? Ne Imerparator oder Naga?

Wobei ich eigentlich Logitech-fan bin .


----------



## pagani-s (31. Oktober 2010)

hab ein ähnliches problem mit ner razer copperhead 
die linke taste klemmt so dass ich wenn ich zb auf ein bild oder nen ordner klicke zb um das bild oder den orner zu verschieben dann wird das bild angezeigt und er ordner wird geöffnet wie bei nem doppelklick
ich hab das problem nicht gelöst
aber da ich erstmal nicht viel geld ausgeben wollte und eine logitech mx 518 für kleines geld neu bekommen hab nutze ich die erstmal und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit


----------



## -FA- (31. Oktober 2010)

das Problem was du beschriebst hatte ich erst kürzlich.

Kann man ganz einfach lösen, allerdings nicht per Software sondern man muss ans eingemachte gehen. 
Also hintere Gummilippe wo die Schraube drunter ist abnehmen, maus aufscharauben, an den linken von den beiden tastern etwas Kontaktspray, schauen das das in den taster reinläuft, maus zuschrauben, Gummilippe wieder raufdrücken, maus müsste wieder gehen.

das Problenm war bei mir schnell gelöst, aber wenn sichs verkantet ist es ne größere geschichte.


----------



## pagani-s (31. Oktober 2010)

wow danke werd ich mal versuchen


----------



## -FA- (1. November 2010)

hab mir mal die G500 bei nem Kumpel angeschaut. dir gefällt mir an sich gar nicht schlecht, v.a. was auch den treiber anbelangt und liegt schön in der hand.


----------



## Westcoast (1. November 2010)

hört sich bei deiner mouse nach materialermüdung an. wenn es der fall ist, kann man da nicht großartig reparieren. 
die G500 ist eine sehr gute und solide mouse. du kannst diesen gerne nehmen, wenn die ergonomie dir passt.

die G700 ist ein bischen teuer, die vorteile sind, man kann mit kabel und ohne spielen.
der sensor der maus ist auch gut und aktuell. 

ich persönlich benutze die kone und bin sehr zufrieden. treiberprobleme habe ich nicht. funktioniert soweit alles gut, 
man kann die farben einstellen.besitze die kone MAX.

gibt schon die Kone+ mit neuem sensor und 6000 DPI. vielen gefällt die neue kone+. präzise, 
gleitet gut und die treiber funktionieren auch soweit. allerdings ist die Kone+ auch bischen teurer. 

die günstigste lösung für dich, wäre die G500. wenn du mehr ausgeben möchtest, ist die G700 oder Kone+ sicherlich keine schlechten mäuse.
haben beide sehr gute bewertungen in Tests. liegt an dir, wieviel du ausgeben möchtest.


----------

